# Wireless access point - PCI-E Mini Card



## embeddedbob (Mar 30, 2010)

I would like to add WIFI capability to my router which has a spare PCIe Mini slot.

- Can perform 'host' mode (access point).
- Capable of 802.11g and 802.11n.
- Can do WPA2 AES (CCMP).

It seems the Intel adapters dont support host mode. Im not sure Atheros AR9280 support is available although theres a couple of message board entries that imply it is. 

Has anyone used the Atheros AR5BXB72 AR5008 based cards for an access point?

It should world as the 5008 supports AES ()
http://www.atheros.com/pt/AR50083NG.htm
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Atheros-5418-AR5BXB72-AR5008-Wifi-Mini-PCI-802-11ABGN_W0QQitemZ260530998000QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Computing_Networking_SM?hash=item3ca8db8af0



I presume that when they state "Hardware Encryption AES, TKIP, WEP" as in http://www.atheros.com/pt/bulletins/AR5008-3NXBulletin.pdf , that means that it will support WPA2? 





Atheros Cards:
"_The ath(4)  driver supports all Atheros Cardbus and PCI cards, except those that are based on the AR5005VL chipset._"

SparkLAN WPEA-110N 802.11n a/b/g/N draft 2.0 2.4/5GHz Mini PCIe Atheros AR9280
http://www.atheros.com/pt/bulletins/AR9280Bulletin.pdf

Atheros AR5BXB72 AR5008 802.11n Mini PCIe Wifi Card new
http://www.atheros.com/pt/AR5008Bulletins.htm

Hardware Support Notes:
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.0R/hardware.html

Suppliers:
http://www.oxfordtec.com/uk/MiniPCI-EXPRESS-Wireless-802.11n---300Mbps/c42_46/index.html
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=...270&_odkw=Atheros+AR5008-3NG&_osacat=0&bkBtn=


----------



## richardpl (Mar 30, 2010)

embeddedbob said:
			
		

> - Capable of 802.11g and 802.11n.



AFAIK FreeBSD net80211 API does not yet fully support 11n.

ath(4) is the best option for wireless.


----------



## embeddedbob (Mar 30, 2010)

Ah OK, thats no problem, 802.11g is fine for now.

Ill buy it and give it a go


----------

